# Mk2 stereo install......... need wiring diagram for head unit



## JoeJetta91 (Mar 21, 2001)

what is what.... i don't have a bentley, i need help... perhaps a scan or something?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Mk2 stereo install......... need wiring diagram for head unit (JoeJetta91)*

Harness Color Codes 1
(typical of late 90’s models)
Right Rear Speaker (+) Blue 
Right Rear Speaker (-) Tan w/ Blue Stripe
Right Front Speaker (+) Red Gray
Right Front Speaker (-) Tan w/ Red Stripe 
Left Front Speaker (+) Blue w/ White Stripe 
Left Front Speaker (-) Tan w/ White Stripe
Left Rear Speaker (+) Red w/ Green Stripe
Left Rear Speaker (-) Tan w/ Green Stripe
VW Amp Turn On Wire - Connect To New Radios Blue Power Antenna Wire
+12 Volt Ignition Wire Yellow w/ Red Stripe
Power Antenna Turn On Wire - Connect To New Radios Blue Power Antenna Wire
Dash Light Dimmer Wire Gray w/ Blue Stripe check for availability
+12 Volt Battery Wire Thick Red w/ White Stripe 
Ground Wire Thick Tan Wire
Harness Color Codes 2
(typical of models prior to late 90’s)
NOTE:
Before beginning, compare the
color of the wires in your vehicle against
those of both list.
Right Rear Speaker (+) Blue w/ Green Stripe 
Right Rear Speaker (-) Brown w/ Red Stripe
Right Front Speaker (+) Red w/ White Stripe 
Right Front Speaker (-) Brown w/ White Stripe 
Left Front Speaker (+) Black 
Left Front Speaker (-) Brown w/ Blue Stripe
Left Rear Speaker (+) Blue w/ Green Stripe
Left Rear Speaker (-) Brown w/ Red Stripe
+12 Volt Ignition Wire Brown w/ Red Stripe
Dash Light Dimmer Wire Gray w/ Blue Stripe check for availability
+12 Volt Battery Wire Thick Red w/ White Stripe 
Ground Wire Thick Brown Wire


[Modified by Non_Affiliated, 2:15 PM 7-12-2002]


----------



## JoeJetta91 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 stereo install......... need wiring diagram for head unit (Non_Affiliated)*

thank you!! stereo sounds great


----------

